# New Jersey Bottle Book - Collector Input Wanted



## XRdsRev (Jan 31, 2011)

Best wishes to all.  I am currently working on a book which aims to be a complete census of all known colored (other than clear or aqua) New Jersey Beer, Soda & Mineral Water Bottles from 1840-1905.  Colored pontil or smooth base squat and pony sodas, hutchinsons, blob tops & pre-1905 patent stoppers.  I am inviting any interested collectors to contribute information on any such bottles they might have.  All information or photos used in the final work will be credited to the donator.  I currently have a great deal of info and photos from my personal collection and that of many other collectors.  Anyone is welcome to send me info.  Even if you think your bottle is common or you just don't know, please let me know what you have.  Many great new colored NJ Beers, Sodas and Mineral Waters have turned up.  Please email initial information to XRdsRev@aol.com.  Thanks !!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Howdy! That should make for some great reading, as it directly addresses my area of interest..!
 How far along are you at this point?
 Are you cataloging colored embossed tooled crowns?


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

Very Cool since I collect Paterson Bottles and really want one of T & A's you show in your pic, e-mail coming...Jim

 Welcome to the forum....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 31, 2011)

I have  nothing to offer but it sounds like a worthwhile project.


----------



## XRdsRev (Jan 31, 2011)

.
 Thanks for the reply.  Not certain of the exact count at this point but it is well over 200 different bottles now (not counting numerous varieties e.g. W.H. Earl Newton NJ).  I originally had wanted to include hand tooled crowns of which there are many great and rare examples, but the project was going to be too big if they were included.  Possible publishing costs had to be considered and adding another big category of bottles & photographs would make this project far too expensive to complete.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

I have over 250 bottles from Paterson and other Jersey areas, sent you an e-mail...Jim


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> and really want one of T & A's


 
 What straight guy _doesn't_ want T & A? [8D]

 I am of no help XRdsRev but good luck and welcome to the forum! There should be some more helpful folk chiming in soon.


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 1, 2011)

i also have a lot of new jersey bottles.  greg


----------



## div2roty (Feb 1, 2011)

We may soon have to rename this forum to the NJ bottle forum.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 2, 2011)

Good thing ya don't want it televised, they would want you crucified. For a  chance to be in/or get a book they'd probably blow ya. Wonder why?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 3, 2011)

hahahahaha!!!




> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Good thing ya don't want it televised, they would want you crucified. For aÂ  chance to be in/or getÂ a book they'd probably blow ya. Wonder why?


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Good thing ya don't want it televised, they would want you crucified. For aÂ  chance to be in/or getÂ a book they'd probably blow ya. Wonder why?


 I'm all for a tv show on Paterson Bottles along with the book, if it gives me the chance to meet fellow collectors and maybe score some great bottles from them....and there's the fact I look great on tv.....LOL


----------



## kwalker (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure would a help to me. That'd be awesome if came out with one of these!


----------

